
Tesla Full Self Driving Demo on HW3 - matt2000
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=tlThdr3O5Qo&app=desktop
======
matt2000
I'm both excited and skeptical. There was a similar demo in 2016 and then
repeated claims that full self driving ("coast to coast with no
interventions") was less than a year away. How is this different? Apparently
people at the event were taken on demo rides and it was very impressive.
However, Tesla's current system has several notable issues like crashing into
stationary vehicles at highway speeds. So what's the truth here? Very exciting
if this is the breakthrough we've been waiting for, but I'm skeptical of all
claims until released into the wild and shown to be generally true.

~~~
sidcool
Claims are that the self driving capabilities have increased dramatically
since 3 years.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
The new systems are vastly improved over the ones from the last few years. I
have a 4 year old one. They were explicit that you have to keep your hands up
and on the wheel, but they still chose that vastly too suggestive name
"autopilot". I want to see more explicit public testing, even though I own (an
older) one. I want to see them test it with people walking on the side of the
road, walking across the road, riding a bike on the side. Someone weaving or
suddenly stepping in the road. Those are the things I want to be reassured
about. My car is great at following roads with lines on them or just cars, if
the lines peter out.

~~~
sidcool
I am not supporting Elon or Tesla, but they did mention that Autopilot in
Tesla is akin to how it's used in flights. Pilots are required to be vigilant
at all times. It's more of assist than FSD.

~~~
JoshTko
Pilots are highly trained at flying and will fully understand what Autopilot
in planes can and cannot do. To apply this logic for an application that will
be used by mass consumers is a bit reckless.

------
canada_dry
There's no dismissing how incredible this really is... there's no way I'd have
imagined letting a machine control my car at 50mph in the city and highway
just a few years ago. A mass-market video processor capable of 2000 frames/sec
being piped to a machine learning system capable of >100 trillion
instructions/sec is mind blowing tech.

Elon successfully uses the same 'distortion reality' shield that Jobs did.
This forces his staff to keep trying to achieve his practically impossible
demands.

Success requires that it keep working over and over while not burning out
critical staff and investor's money.

------
adnanazadsg
The video was impressive, but I'd like to see videos where the self-driving
failed and the driver had to take over. Those would give me more confidence in
the technology since I'd know what the limits are.

Now it seems very staged (probably isn't but still - i'd imagine they'd pick
the most impressive video to post out of all their tests)

~~~
grav
A CNN journalist experienced the new autopilot on a test drive, and he has a
brief description of a situation in which the Tesla representative chooses to
hit the brakes:

[https://edition.cnn.com/2019/04/22/success/tesla-navigate-
on...](https://edition.cnn.com/2019/04/22/success/tesla-navigate-on-
autopilot/index.html)

------
danso
Strange. It's very impressive, but it feels _less impressive_ than the demo
that released in 2016 [0], because the 2016 version had significantly more
time on non-freeway roads. I skimmed through the latest video and didn't see
any pedestrians. The 2016 video does have interaction with pedestrians and
cyclists [2]

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VG68SKoG7vE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VG68SKoG7vE)

[1] [https://youtu.be/VG68SKoG7vE?t=479](https://youtu.be/VG68SKoG7vE?t=479)

[2] [https://youtu.be/VG68SKoG7vE?t=97](https://youtu.be/VG68SKoG7vE?t=97)

~~~
taneq
The thing which most amazes me is how many people taking this one sped-up
video of a country drive in perfect conditions as proof that Tesla has solved
level 4+ autonomy.

Waymo shows a similar video and everyone's asking about whether it can
correctly interpret a police officer's hand signals asking it to perform an
otherwise-illegal maneuver at night in a thunderstorm, or change its own
tyres, or come up with a 'right answer' to the trolley problem.

------
hooloovoo_zoo
I wonder if the number of attempts at a clean run can be inferred from the
battery level at the start.

------
cmurf
Passing on the right? How barbaric.

~~~
tanto
The only country I saw to this date in which drivers (almost) never pass on
the right is Germany.

~~~
bluedino
It’s illegal in my state in the USA

~~~
EADGBE
And yet leaving the left lane open isn't...

------
jmpman
But how does it fare in the freeway section that previously caused the barrier
fatality?

------
ryanlol
Full self-driving? Nah, _rural_ self-driving.

------
bluedino
Why are these always on a highway and never in the city?

~~~
Ambroos
Highways are relatively easy (always the first target for almost any type of
driving assist). And highways account for large amounts of the distance people
drive. Maybe not for the time spent driving though.

If you can do full self-driving on highways and similar roads, you can start
shouting about full self-driving on high percentages of distance driven.

